# Calif Gun RIGHTS 2014 ELECTION PETITION OUT NOW!!!!!



## robert16 (Jan 18, 2014)

I will be gathering signatures for the Calif Gun Rights Act of 2014 Election petition at the Crossroads gun shows in:

Orange county fairgrounds January 25/26 2014- March 15/16 2014 just EAST about 50 yards outside of the main entrance. Look for my table & SIGNS.

San Diego (Del Mar fairgrounds) March 8/9 2014 & May 17/18 just east of the entrance and across from the Don Diego statue and near the NRA table.
I will try to get to Ontario the CR show and maybe the Victorville show Feb 1 or 2nd if possible. I will post more info if I am going.
The project manager is Tony Andrade 1 916 230 2123 he can email you a pdf filestraight to a print show so you can go make copies of the petition. (11x17 double sided, mandatory.) Color or b&w.
p.s. My signature was the 1st in Calif. Beat you to it!
Please contact me for any large gun/ political events in southern Calif to see if I can work them into my schedule. [email protected] Thanks Robert


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Commend you Robert, it is people like you that will make a change.


----------

